# rum smoked salmon



## erain (Jun 7, 2008)

_Ok, this is the rum smoked salmon recipie I have mentioned, first off this is hot smoked and not a lo and slo type a deal at all. This is a great tasting recipie and a great way to prepare a slab of salmon for a main entrÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]e. I have smoked many kinds of fish of which I feel lake trout and white fish are the best fishes to be had for smoking,_
_The trout and salmon are in the same family so salmon also a great smoke. But this recipie realy brings salmon to its best IMHO. Try it out and let me know. Enjoy!!!_
_I use a weber kettle to make this so depending what you use you will have to make cooking adj per your unit. If using a kettle you can pretty much use this and follow to a tee and have perfect results time after time. Here goes:_

_Rum Soaked Salmon_

_Salmon fillet, 2-4 lbs (or bigger, increase ingred and cooking as needed) I leave skin on_
_1 C dark rum (I am not a rum fan but I use Appleton estates)_
_1 C packed brown sugar, dark_
_Â½ C salt, kosher or sea (a coarse grain. Not table salt)_
_2 T freshly ground black pepper_
_1 T ground coriander_

_Clean fillet and blot dry, in glass baking dish lay fillet. Add rum and cover with plastic wrap and frig it. You want this to marinate in the rum for half hour or so, turning several times, have skin side down aprox 2/3 the time so it will have a chance to pull some rum thru skin._

_While fish is marinating, you can make rub. Take rest of ingred and in a bowl mix with fingers, breaking any lumps in brown sugar and mix well. _

_When done marinating fish drain fish and blot dry with paper towels, wipe out baking dish. Put 1/3 of the rub mix in pan and spread into shape of fillet, lay fillet skin side down on top of this and then cover fillet with remaining mix, kind of make a cast around it. Cover with wrap and frig it for 4-6 hours, I usually let mine go the full 6 as I like the salt/sugar the fish pulls in. when done you will notice some liquid in the pan, this is juices which have been pulled from the fillet._

_When done curing, rinse fillet well under cold water, blot dry with paper towels again. Now to the smoker/grill, as I said this is a hot smoke and I make an indirect setup with coals on each side with a drip pan in center. On top of these coals place some small pieces of wood of choice. With salmon I use almost exclusively apple, alder wood is also excellent. Something mild so as to not overpower the natural flavor of the fish. You should end up with a med to med-hi heat. Oil grate and when you have smoke from wood happening put fillet skin side down on grate. Cover and smoke cook for about 20 min(usually comes out perfect). To ck for done press on fillet and it should feel firm and if pushed a little harder should flake. You should end up with a nice mahogany colored fillet which still is moist inside. I let I rest for 10-15 min and serve. Put on a platter with a spatula or spatulas and just slide portions off from the skin to plate. It is great served right from the smoke or even if you happen to have some left you can have it cold._

_There you have it, I am not sure where this originated from but my sister had it and knew I smoked and wh went to lake Michigan salmon fishing one year she produced this and said here, make it. Needless to say it was a hit. Try it out and you judge it for yourself. Only thing is depending how big a fillet will judge how much rum and how much rub needed. A fillet that just fits on the weber when done and on the table is both truly an impressive site and feast. If I had salmon I would be making some up this weekend. Maybe l8r this summer. Enjoy!!!!!_


----------



## coyote (Jun 7, 2008)

sounds pretty dern good. I loved smoked fish..we hardly get any fresh fish around these parts..
have you ever tried sail fish. that is about the only thing we ever smoked before i moved to the desert.. and was great.
we used food grade palstic buckets filled with burgandy honey and favorite spices.the sail fish was cut into uniform pieces against the grain soaked over night and smoked for 12 to 24 hours. had an ole ice box converted to a smoker, hot plate on the bottom. those were the good ole days..


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 7, 2008)

Great lookin' recipe, erain. I've noticed an increase in inquiries about smoking salmon so this is a nice addition for people to reference.


----------



## rivet (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe, it sounds great. Salmon is good eating. Am curious,  though...won't setting in the rum so long make it soft?


----------



## erain (Jun 7, 2008)

have made at least half doz times and never expierinced that.


----------



## seboke (Jun 14, 2008)

Ahhh!  Another keeper for my recipe box!  Thanks!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Dang erain, two of my favorite things combined! Rum and salmon....Mmmmm, it's got to be good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thank you for the recipe.


----------



## ronp (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice looking recipe Erain. Will try it.


----------



## ezlivin (Jun 15, 2008)

sounds great,just smoked salmon today...came out pretty good,but next time I will definately try this one.Thank you


----------

